# D.A.D. Call For Submissions!



## beersalt (Nov 18, 2022)

Greetings! Dirt Angel Distro is back up and running with brand new content getting ready to be sent all over the U.S. (though we are open to sending internationally) D.A.D is an independent literary distributor sharing art from mainly queer, and travelling folk. If any of y'all are an artist, or crafty type that loves making shit, and sharing it with the public- but don't necessarily want to have to spread it by yourself, we are open to contributions!!! I.e. Zines, Poems, postcards, prints, comics, patches, pins etc! I am usually paying for printing, and shipping out of pocket. So, if you wanna print stuff, and send it my way- that would be appreciated! Otherwise, you can send me PDFs and I can print them in low quality.
Feel free to DM me, or contact [email protected]

DONATIONS ARE VERY APPRECIATED
Cash app: $jaxdragz
Venmo: @jaxisdragz

Cheers!!


----------



## Lynora (Nov 19, 2022)

Cool to see. I've been thinking about doing the zine thing for a while now and am about to have some free time next month. 

Do you have anything currently out? Like, if I give you an address and throw you some money for printing and shipping could I get ahold of some of what you've printed in the past or recently? Love to read that sort of stuff, plus helpful to see what kind of things you're looking for.


----------



## beersalt (Nov 19, 2022)

@Lynora Yes!! I always have some sort of content available. I recently finished a zine that a friend and I have been working on for the better part of the year. So, I'm doing a sort of "drop", and printing in mass. I have a couple good friends that are also artists that usually keep me semi-stocked with cool work n treasures. 

If you send a donation of I'd say, $20+ I'll throw in multiple zines. Anything below that will get you my latest one, and some other goodies!
Feel free to DM me a mailing address, or hit me up on riseup. ))


----------

